# Can I use a drill to remove mortar before repointing



## sparkaction (Jul 27, 2017)

It looks like I'm going to need to repoint some mortar on the exterior of my fireplace. Based on my internet research, the recommended approach to remove the old mortar is to use a angle grinder or a chisel but I haven't read that you can use a drill. Can I use a drill?

Based on what you can see from the images, is there any other issues waiting to surface?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd recommend a plugging chisel and a ball peen hammer. You are much less likely to damage the brick.

Removing mortar with a grinder is not as easy as the experienced guys make it look. They have precise control that a beginner doesn't. One slip up and that blade can can cause a lot of damage to the brick. It depends on your brick and mortar, but some brick is softer than the mortar.

A drill ? Wrong tool for the job.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Doesn't look like that much of it is in bad shape that you would need to ramp up the horsepower of the removal operations. 
@Oso954 is 100% right that it is really easy to lose control of it, have a kickback, or just miss handle it and damage the surrounding brick.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*we use 4" grinders & 1/4" diamond tuckpoint blades OR mortar rake bits on grinders such as https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html ?_from=R40&_trksid=p4712.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.X122607302533.TRS0&_nkw=122607302533&_sacat=0*


----------



## sparkaction (Jul 27, 2017)

https://www.quikrete.com/productlines/mortarrepair.asp

What are your thoughts on Quikrete mortar repair caulk?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

*decent - its not as hard as the bricks which is good*


----------

